
Sol-R – A CUDA/OpenCL-based realtime ray-tracer - cyrille_favreau
https://github.com/favreau/Sol-R
======
cyrille_favreau
Sol-R is an awesome CUDA/OpenCL-based realtime ray-tracer compatible with
Oculus Rift DK1, Kinect, Razor Hydra and Leap Motion devices. Sol-R was used
by the Interactive Molecular Visualiser project ([http://www.molecular-
visualization.com](http://www.molecular-visualization.com))

